# Yhdysvaltalaisia hakee turvapaikkaa



## Gavril

Heipps,

Pari päivää sitten luin uutisjutun, jonka otsikkoon kuului lause "Yhdysvaltalaisia hakee turvapaikkaa Suomesta".

Ymmärrykseni tähän asti on ollut, että partitiivin monikkoa (_yhdysvaltalais*ia*_) ei tule käyttää transitiivisen verbin (jollainen _hakea_ tietääkseni on) subjektina. Sen sijaan pitäisi käyttää t-monikkoa, jota edeltää epämääräinen määrite (esim. "*Monet/muutamat *yhdysvaltalaiset hakevat ...") tai muotoilla lauseen toisenlaiseksi, jotta pääverbi ei ole transitiivinen (esim. "On yhdysvaltalaisia, jotka hakevat ..."). Onko kyseessä siis pelkkä kielioppivirhe, vai onko partitiivin monikko todellakin hyväksyttävä tässä yhteydessä?

Kiitos
G


[Kokemukseni perusteella lauseet kuten "On yhdysvaltalaisia, jotka hakevat ..." eivät aina sovi suomenkielisten uutisotsikkoiden tyyliin, mutta en näe ongelmallista muotoilussa kuten "Monet/muutamat yhdysvaltalaiset hakevat ...". Kyseisen artikkelin perusteella "muutama" sopisi kuitenkin paremmin kuin "moni".]


----------



## fennofiili

Gavril said:


> Pari päivää sitten luin uutisjutun, jonka otsikkoon kuului lause "Yhdysvaltalaisia hakee turvapaikkaa Suomesta".



Näyttää olevan Ylen uutinen, jonka otsikko on muutenkin vähän kummallinen: ”Mitä ihmettä? Yhdysvaltalaisia hakee turvapaikkaa Suomesta”.



> Ymmärrykseni tähän asti on ollut, että partitiivin monikkoa (_yhdysvaltalais*ia*_) ei tule käyttää transitiivisen verbin (jollainen _hakea_ tietääkseni on) subjektina.



Yleensä ei. 

Terho Itkosen _Uusi kieliopas_ selittää, että partitiivisubjektia ”käytetään vain lauseissa, jotka ilmaisevat olemassaoloa, olemaan tulemista, olemasta lakkaamista tai tuntuvaa olotilan muutosta (ns. eksistentiaalilauseissa)” (3. painos, Sari Maamiehen muokkaama; s. 62)˔ Opas jatkaa, että olemassaolo tällöin ymmärrettävä laajasti. Minun mielestäni olisi parempi sanoa, että ”olemassaolo” sopii huonosti kuvaamaan sitä, mistä on kyse. Useimmiten ei kyse ole eksistenssistä, vaan paikalla olemisesta, läsnäolosta, presenssistä. Itkosen esimerkki _Toimistossa työskentelee naisia _ei puhu naisten olemassaolosta, vaan olemisesta tietyssä paikassa.

Itkosen mukaan ”eksistentiaalilauseiden merkityksestä johtuu, että tämmöisten lauseiden predikaatti on melkein aina intransitiivinen”, mutta joskus on poikkeuksia, joista hän mainitsee nämä: _Illallista seurasi tanssia_ ja _Konkurssia oli edeltänyt useita tappiollisia vuosia_. Hänen mukaansa ne vastaavat eksistentiaalilauseita _Illallisen jälkeen seurasi tanssia_ ja _Konkurssin edellä oli ollut useita tappiollisia vuosia._

(Yllätyin huomatessani, että _Kielitoimiston kielioppiopas_ ei näytä sanovan partitiivisubjektista juuri mitään – se käsittelee melkeinpä vain kielteisen lauseen partitiivisubjektia, esimerkiksi _Lehteä ei tullut tänään_. Myös _Iso suomen kielioppi_ tuntuu puhuvan aiheesta melko vähän, lähinnä kai vain kohdassa Eksistentiaalilauseen piirteet: tässä on sukat. Kielikellosta löytyi melko perusteellinen juttu vuodelta 1972, Partitiivi subjektin, objektin ja predikatiivin sijana, joka käsittelee myös sellaista virheellistä käyttöä, josta tässä on kyse. Vuonna 1997 siinä oli juttu Nykysuomen eksistentiaalilauseet, joka tuntuu teoreettisemmalta ja raskaammalta, mutta ottaa myös kantaa käytön rajoihin.)

Otsikko on siis kieliopillisesti virheellinen. Yleensä tällainen virhe syntyy siksi, että kirjoittajan mielessä on jonkinlainen presenssiä koskeva (tai ”eksistentiaalinen”) ajatus, joka englannissa yleensä sanottaisiin lauseella, joka alkaa ”There is/are...”. Ajatus voisi olla vaikkapa ”Suomessa on nyt amerikkalaisiakin hakemassa turvapaikkaa!” Kun tätä sitten työstetään tekstiksi, rakenne muuttuu, mutta partitiivisubjekti jää. Esimerkiksi ”Yhdysvaltalaisia on hakemassa turvapaikkaa Suomesta” tai ”Yhdysvaltalaisia on Suomessa turvapaikanhakijoina” olisi kieliopillisesti mahdollinen. Mutta kun ”on hakemassa” tiivistetään verbiksi ”hakee”, tilanne muuttuu.



> Sen sijaan pitäisi käyttää t-monikkoa, jota edeltää epämääräinen määrite (esim. "*Monet/muutamat *yhdysvaltalaiset hakevat ...") tai muotoilla lauseen toisenlaiseksi, jotta pääverbi ei ole transitiivinen (esim. "On yhdysvaltalaisia, jotka hakevat ...").



Uudelleenmuotoilussa saattaa merkitys muuttua, esimerkiksi täsmentyä – otsikko ei nyt puhu lukumäärästä mitään, mutta ”monet” ja ”muutamat” ottavat kantaa määrään. Täsmentyminen ei aina ole haitaksi, mutta korostan sitä, että silloin uudelleenmuotoilu ei ole pelkkä kielellinen operaatio. Virke ”On yhdysvaltalaisia, jotka hakevat...” on muodoltaan moitteeton, mutta sellaisia rakenteita ei käytetä otsikoissa, ja tekstissäkin niillä on aivan oma sävynsä.

”Yhdysvaltalaisia on hakemassa turvapaikkaa Suomesta” olisi mahdollinen. Tässä predikaatiksi tulkitaan vain ”on”, jolloin eksistentiaalilauseen ehdot täyttyvät.



> Onko kyseessä siis pelkkä kielioppivirhe, vai onko partitiivin monikko todellakin hyväksyttävä tässä yhteydessä?



Kyseessä on kielioppivirhe. Partitiivisubjekti on hyväksyttävissä joissakin tapauksissa, eikä rajoja ole koskaan vedetty täsmällisesti, mutta tässä rajat on ylitetty.

P.S. Sana _yhdysvaltalainen _on tietysti korrekti – liiankin korrekti, sanoisin. Tavallista suomea on _amerikkalainen_, jonka jokainen ymmärtää viittaavan nimenomaan USA:han, vaikka jotkut ovat sitä mieltä, että ei saisi viitata. _Yhdysvaltalainen_ on virallisten dokumenttien kieltä.


----------



## Gavril

fennofiili said:


> Otsikko on siis kieliopillisesti virheellinen. Yleensä tällainen virhe syntyy siksi, että kirjoittajan mielessä on jonkinlainen presenssiä koskeva (tai ”eksistentiaalinen”) ajatus, joka englannissa yleensä sanottaisiin lauseella, joka alkaa ”There is/are...”. Ajatus voisi olla vaikkapa ”Suomessa on nyt amerikkalaisiakin hakemassa turvapaikkaa!” Kun tätä sitten työstetään tekstiksi, rakenne muuttuu, mutta partitiivisubjekti jää. Esimerkiksi ”Yhdysvaltalaisia on hakemassa turvapaikkaa Suomesta” tai ”Yhdysvaltalaisia on Suomessa turvapaikanhakijoina” olisi kieliopillisesti mahdollinen. Mutta kun ”on hakemassa” tiivistetään verbiksi ”hakee”, tilanne muuttuu.



Tämä on tärkeä muistutus siitä, että rakenne "on + -massa" ei ole aina yksinkertainen muunnos preesensistä: lauseke_ "_on hakemassa" sallii nimittäin partitiivisijaisen subjektin, "hakee" ei. Sen sijaan esim. englannin lauseke "is seeking" säilyttää yksinkertaisen preesensmuodon ("seeks") piirteet, kuten transitiiviuden: erilaista on vain verbin aspekti.

Olisiko muuten otsikon merkitys ollut erilainen, jos se olisi kuulunut "*Jotkut* yhdysvaltalaiset hakevat turvapaikkaa ..."? (Tiedän kuitenkin, että uutisotsikoissa on tapana jättää pois määritteet _joku/jokin/eräs_, ja ehkä juuri tämän takia artikkelin kirjoittaja katsoi partitiivisubjektin "yhdysvaltalaisia" olevan ainoa sopiva vaihtoehto tässä yhteydessä.)


----------



## fennofiili

Gavril said:


> Olisiko muuten otsikon merkitys ollut erilainen, jos se olisi kuulunut "*Jotkut* yhdysvaltalaiset hakevat turvapaikkaa ..."? (Tiedän kuitenkin, että uutisotsikoissa on tapana jättää pois määritteet _joku/jokin/eräs_, ja ehkä juuri tämän takia artikkelin kirjoittaja katsoi partitiivisubjektin "yhdysvaltalaisia" olevan ainoa sopiva vaihtoehto tässä yhteydessä.)



Uutisotsikoiden tyyliin eivät sovi sellaiset pronominit kuin _joku, jokin_ ja _eräs_. En oikein tiedä miksi, mutta luulen, että vastaava pätee muissa kielissä – tosin epämääräistä artikkelia toki käytetään, ja sehän osittain vastaa niitä.

Joka tapauksessa merkitys olisi ollut erilainen. Eksistentiaalilauseen partitiivisubjekti (jota otsikossa yritettiin käyttää) on numerukseltaan indefiniittinen, paitsi että olioita on enemmän kuin yksi (tai, oikein tarkkoja ollaksemme, että puhuja tai kirjoittaja ei tiedä niitä olevan vain yksi). Jos sanotaan _Yhdysvaltalaisia hakee turvapaikkaa_ tai (kieliopillisesti oikein) _Yhdysvaltalaisia on hakemassa turvapaikkaa_, ei rajata määrää – heitä voisi olla vaikka miljoona (joskin silloin lehdet varmaan otsikoisivat toisin!). Sen sijaan _jotkut _on paitsi monikollinen myös ”pienehkön määrän epämääräisyyttä” ilmaiseva, kuten Kielitoimiston sanakirja sanoo. On tietysti sumeaa (fuzzy), mikä on ”pienehkö”, mutta tässä tapauksessa esimerkiksi sata olisi liikaa eli silloin olisi harhaanjohtavaa sanoa _Jotkut yhdysvaltalaiset._..


----------

